# Core of Chaos Warriors, viable?



## schumacher

Hi guys.

I'm assembling a WoC army and I have a question: an entire troop core of Chaos Warriors is viable? I mean, a list of Warriors and Knights of Chaos only, maybe some chaos hounds and spec units, can be competitive? This will be a small list with few models, but looks powerfull :grin:


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

It would need you to be good at the Movement Phase to stop your warrior blocks spending the battle trying to get into a proper fight; however, with a hound screen to help pick fights and avoid getting shot up before you get close it could work.

I suggest a solid Sorcerer presence as well so you are not only competing in Movement/Melee and can better resist the unit killing spells.

If you face Lore of Metal you will of course have a bad day.


----------



## The Son of Horus

I have always had great success fielding an entirely Chaos-armored army. I've even skipped out on sorcerers. The trick with an army like that is that you have to basically treat it as one big unit-- if you only have three units in a 2000 point army, they need to more or less stay together. Make your opponents units fight your army at once, rather than having individual units fight individual units. 

The issues you'll run into are really only against shooting armies-- nobody can outfight you, really. So you'll need to make sure you've got some answers for that in the army-- in my case, that means giving everybody a shield, and passing out things like the Blasted Standard to a unit. A unit or three of Warhounds will also give you a way to go chase down artillery quickly, but I've found you can usually soak the shooting casualties-- in my experience, your opponent has two turns of shooting at the most before you charge and are safe from the guns for more or less the rest of the game.


----------



## schumacher

I was figuring something like this:

*Sorcerer Lord of Nurgle* (lv4) + steed + Talisman of Preservation + 
Channeling Staff

*Exalted Hero of Nurgle* (BSB) + Great Weapon + Steed + Blasted Standard

*Chaos Knights of Nurgle* (9, Exalted goes here) Standard and Musician + Shield + Lance

*Chaos Warriors of Nurgle* (20) Full command + Halberd + Shield

*Chaos Warriors of Nurgle* (20) Full command + Halberd + Shield

*Chaos Warhounds* (10) + Scaly Skin

*Chaos Warhounds* (10) + Scaly Skin

I'm not 100% secure about the magic items and the standard, but I accept tips :grin:

P.S.> Thank you guys!


----------



## whittsy

I dont have my book on me but Blasted Standard is Tzeentch only i think?


----------



## LukeValantine

The bearer of the banner most have the mark of tzeentch


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

whittsy said:


> I dont have my book on me but Blasted Standard is Tzeentch only i think?


That is now correct; although when schumacher posted in January it could go on anyone.


----------

